# JavaScript erstelltes Script in JSP einbinden+Methoden verw.



## johannes (25. Mrz 2004)

Hi,
ich habe ein in JavaScript erstelltes Scipt. Dies ist eine List-Steuerelement, das ich gerne in meine JSP-Seite einbinden möchte. Ich möchte auch die Methoden dieses Scripts verwenden.

Ich weiss leider nicht wie man überhaupt so ein Script einbindet und wie ich die Methoden dieses Scripts ansprechen kann, weiss ich auch nicht.

(Ich möchte nämlich Werte in dieses Control anzeigen lassen und wieder herausholen und dann mit substring() und indexOf() die Werte voneinander trennen, um diese wieder zu verarbeiten).


Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!


Gruß

johannes


----------



## mala (1. Apr 2004)

Hallo,

bei jsp und javascript gibt es eigentlich nur zu beachten:

- jsp wird auf dem Server ausgeführt. Dieser sendet dann ganz normales HTML an den Browser.
- javascript wird auf dem client ausgeführt

Du kannst also das Javascript in die JSP einbinden, wie in jede andere HTML Datei auch. 

Serverseitig (also in deiner jsp) kannst du auch Javascriptcode erzeugen, wenn gewünscht. 

Die Javascriptauswahl durch den User kannst du jsp-seitig erst nach einem Submit zum Server verarbeiten.

alles klar?

gruss
mala


----------

